# State of the art probiotic and IBS information



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Its worth reading the entire page here, butscroll down to ProbioticsEamonn M. Quigley, MD, FRCP, FACP, FACG, FRCPIProfessor of Medicine and Human Physiology; Principal Investigator, Alimentary Pharmabiotic CentreNational University of Ireland, Cork; Cork, IRELANDhttp://216.109.125.130/search/cache?ei=UTF...=1&.intl=us


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Very good article Eric, at long last they are on the right track.......


----------

